# black false clown clump on side



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

hi i just got this black false clown and he has a clump it looks like he is sheding almost right behind his fin like


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Any more info. What are water parameters a pic would be good.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

i put them in a q tank so i could give meds , but havent givin yet , ph 8.2 0 am.0 nit . 12 nat , temp 78 air bubble and in a 10 gal also put 5lb live sand in , is this good to start med, have a filter with just the sponge the one has a cloud over him the other is the look of skin shedding or something


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds like flukes. Have you tried a freshwater dip? If not get the water to the same PH and room temp and put them in there, for no more then 5 mins, if they start to gasp for air get them out.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

i put rid ich in there for the black clown and the false i will give a fresh bath do you think it will work right away or put him back in the q tank ?


----------

